# For Sale - Skier's Edge



## Grassi21 (Feb 18, 2009)

I figured I would offer this up to the AZ community before I put it up on Craig's List.  I have a lightly used Big Mountain Series with the adjustable RPM platform.  There are 7 different width stances.  Also included it is the add on Slope Simulator that adjusts forward and backward tilt to 3, 6, and 13 degrees.  There are 11 different settings for the resistance.  The machine was purchased in December of 2006.  Between my wife and I we probably used the machine a total of 50 times.  It was stored lovingly in our coat closet when not in use.  I'm wiling to meet the buyer half way or at a ski area to make the drop.  Asking $800.  PM me if interested.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 18, 2009)

freeing up cash to pay for new skis?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 18, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> freeing up cash to pay for new skis?



the wife suggested it.  i love her.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 18, 2009)

Baby can't sleep?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 18, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Baby can't sleep?



Huh?


----------



## severine (Feb 18, 2009)

I wish we had the room...and cash. That was my favorite thing to use in PT.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 18, 2009)

If I had the cash right now I'd be all over it. That's an awesome price. You should be able to move it quickly.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 19, 2009)

That is pretty cool looking.  How much do they go for new?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2009)

wish I had the space for it; I'd totally be interested.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2009)

powbmps said:


> That is pretty cool looking.  How much do they go for new?



With shipping and the Slop Simulator I think it was around $1300.  I'd have to dig up the receipt to confirm that.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> With shipping and the Slop Simulator I think it was around $1300.  I'd have to dig up the receipt to confirm that.



I was just curious.  I always see the magazine ads, but of course they never show a price.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2009)

powbmps said:


> I was just curious.  I always see the magazine ads, but of course they never show a price.



True.  I had to call a sales rep to get a price out of them.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> With shipping and the Slop Simulator I think it was around $1300.  I'd have to dig up the receipt to confirm that.




Holy crap, that's a trip out west..


----------



## jack97 (Feb 19, 2009)

powbmps said:


> I was just curious.  I always see the magazine ads, but of course they never show a price.



Standard marketing ploy. They ask for your mailing address so that they can send you the latest price list. Thru out the season and years they send flyers out on end of season deals, discount on old models and so on. 

I was looking at pricing 4-5 years ago, I'm still getting flyers from them.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bump for price reduction...

$700!!!!  :blink:

If not it goes up on Craig's List in a week.


----------



## meskivail (Feb 28, 2009)

*Interested in Edge machine*

I am interested in edge machine...I am in Milton, MA...

Please contact...

science506@hotmail.com

(781) 724-3309


----------



## Angus (Feb 28, 2009)

meskivail said:


> I am interested in edge machine...I am in Milton, MA...
> 
> Please contact...
> 
> ...



you can PM using the your sign-in privileges that way you don't have to expose email/phone #s - you can edit your post too and remove the information if you'd like.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 28, 2009)

Darn


----------



## beege (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you still have the skiers edge? I told my son I'd buy him one if he came in first this past weekend at his ski race, not believing it would ever happen. Well, he ended up first for the very first time! Two days in a row!!!! Now I'm searching frantically for a used one!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 15, 2009)

SOLD!

Mods feel free to lock this if it is appropriate.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2009)

Better get you bid in on Gregs skis now!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Better get you bid in on Gregs skis now!



No dice.  Paying some bills.


----------



## ishmaelkelly (Mar 20, 2009)

*price for skiers edge machine*

The new Skiers Edge IV Big Mountain is on sale for $1180. Also, one on craigs list just sold for $600. With this in mind, would you consider reducing your price?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2009)

ishmaelkelly said:


> The new Skiers Edge IV Big Mountain is on sale for $1180. Also, one on craigs list just sold for $600. With this in mind, would you consider reducing your price?



Probably not since it looks like he sold it last week:wink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

ishmaelkelly said:


> The new Skiers Edge IV Big Mountain is on sale for $1180. Also, one on craigs list just sold for $600. With this in mind, would you consider reducing your price?



As Jeff said, it has already been sold.  A couple of people inquired about a price redux, I held strong at $700.  The machine went to a good family.  I hope they use it more than we did.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Will you consider a price reduction?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Will you consider a price reduction?



For you?  Sure.  Send me a money order for $5.78 and we are all set.  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

$5.67 and we have a deal!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> $5.67 and we have a deal!



Fine, but you have to pick it up yourself.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Fine, but you have to pick it up yourself.



Will you take a check?  I'll be down this afternoon, do you have any twine that I can use to tie it to the roof of my car?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Will you take a check?  I'll be down this afternoon, do you have any twine that I can use to tie it to the roof of my car?



Twine?  That mo fo is heavy.  You will need at least 6 bungee cords and some crazy glue.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Twine?  That mo fo is heavy.  You will need at least 6 bungee cords and some crazy glue.



I was planning on driving really slow, you don't think it would hold??


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I was planning on driving really slow, you don't think it would hold??



The thing is so heavy it might stay put heading north on route 8....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

I could always reach out the window and hold it down with one hand and I could get my daughter to stick up through the sunroof to hold the other side.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2009)

Couldn't you just ride it home someway?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I could always reach out the window and hold it down with one hand and I could get my daughter to stick up through the sunroof to hold the other side.



why get your hand all cold by doing that.  bring both kids, have them one stand on each side of the platform and haul ass home.  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> why get your hand all cold by doing that.  bring both kids, have them one stand on each side of the platform and haul ass home.  ;-)



I think I'm gonna have to take my ski box off to make this work.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I think I'm gonna have to take my ski box off to make this work.



You could always break all of the welds on the machine and reweld it at home.  You can borrow my welders gloves and mask.  TIG or MIG?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> You could always break all of the welds on the machine and reweld it at home.  You can borrow my welders gloves and mask.  TIG or MIG?



If I went that way maybe I could use some of the super strong glue, like you see on TV, to put it back to together.  I'm sure the welding is over-kill.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If I went that way maybe I could use some of the super strong glue, like you see on TV, to put it back to together.  I'm sure the welding is over-kill.



you need this stuff...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> you need this stuff...



Thanks!  I just ordered a bunch, now I just need to wait 6-8 weeks for delivery...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2009)

speaking of dub'd commercials on youtube .. this cracked me up


----------



## Henry Doeve (May 5, 2009)

Is this equipment still available?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 5, 2009)

It has been sold.

Mods, can you please lock this?  There have been 2-3 inquiries since the item sold.  Thanks.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

Is it still available?


----------

